# JD Lt155 Information



## Captain (Mar 29, 2014)

My son bought a JD LT155. It has the forward/reverse speed control on the right fender. All the LT155 we found on the internet have the controls on the right floorboard. Also the model/serial number tag is above the hitch. On the internet they show this tag on LT155's below and in front of the seat. We don't know when it was built. Is this a model change from one of the years the LT155 was built? Everything else on the tractor is the same as the LT155's on the internet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you searched your serial number to see what you have? John Deere also manufactured tractors for the big box stores, maybe you have one of those? Like you, I can't find anything on these!


----------



## Captain (Mar 29, 2014)

pogobill

I had hip surgery a couple of weeks ago and I have not been on the internet for a while. The model/serial number tag is above the hitch and most of the numbers are gone, it seems like a bad place for a model/serial number tag. I want to take the engine model/serial number to a dealer and see what he can tell me.
Captain


----------

